# Наше творчество > Проза >  Бабка Труниха

## Maximillyan

Случилось это лет 35 тому назад, когда автор находился ещё в очень «щенячьем возрасте». Привезли меня в конце мая в деревню, откуда были мои корни, где тогда ещё проживали мои, тогда ещё здравствующие бабушки и дедушки. Так вот, я жил «нА 2 дома», то у одних, то у других, самостоятельно передвигаясь по посёлку, накапливая мои интересные впечатления. Иногда, мой дед Николай, участник ВОВ, привозил меня к родителям моей матери на велосипеде. Как мог объяснял мне в дороге, суть явлений и событий, происходящих вокруг. Признаюсь, честно с трудом могу вспомнить сейчас что-либо сказанное им тогда, как ценное и полезное. Мало что из его тогдашних «лекций» мне помогло потом в жизненных ситуациях и пр. Да простит меня мой покойный дед! Но что-то потом в жизни всплывало и, иной раз я критически относился к его высказываниям и советам, но как-то по-доброму, потому что он был человеком своей эпохи, с предрассудками советского времени, которые можно наблюдать и сегодня во многих откровениях стариков, которые искренне, заблуждаются будучи «наповал» «убитые» советской пропагандой с её средневековыми выкрутасами. Так вот, в один из таких дней, мой дед Николай, усадив меня на рамку «УРАЛА», повёз меня к Тузовым (родители матери). Да, это было и восхищение, и радость одновременно. Хотя дед был стар и «больные ноги», прошагавшие пол Европы, с трудом увеличивали скорость велосипеда, всё одно это было праздником. Я искренне гордился им в тот момент. До сих пор помню этот чистый воздух, наполненный ароматом цветущей сирени, которая во всём великолепии нарочита выглядывала из каждого деревенского палисадника, беззастенчиво распыляю одеколонные флюиды. Всё это было как-то возвышенно, хотелось петь, смеяться одновременно. Я что-то щебетал деду о своём ощущении, и он покачивал головой, полагаю, что и он в этот момент был также счастлив. И, вот внезапно, во всём этом великолепии и возвышенном мироощущении, как гроза среди ясного неба, возникла ужасающая картина, которая и по сей день возникает в моём сознании, тревожит своей абсурдностью и убогостью нашего бытия. Так проезжая мимо одного из домов, дед, немного сбавляя ход, кинул рукой салют -приветствие старухе- вознице осла. Старуха, как мне кажется, но могу ошибаться теперь, грязно выругалась в адрес деда и послала его куда подальше. Возраст старухи было невозможно определить. Тогда мне показалось что ей было за 80. Вся её одежда - рваные грязные лохмотья. Образ её напоминал Бабу Ягу из сказок Ромма, талантливо сыгранных Милляром. По крайне мере в своей жизни я не видел женщин пожилого возраста, которые бы не умывались, были не расчёсаны, да и ещё к тому же ездили в тележках, запряжённых ослом. Почему этот диссонанс? Грязная бабка на фоне такого праздника жизни. Мне это было непонятно. Кстати, как потом я уяснил для себя, это была ослица. Рядом, неподалёку пасся её ослёнок, тогда он мне показался очень большим переросшим зайцем. Безусловно, увидев всё это безобразие, я уже всю последующее время нашего вояжа «не слазил с деда» с расспросами: «что да как?, да почему!?» Что отвечал мне дед? Честно сказать не помню. Он что-то пояснил, что дескать эта бабка Труниха, выжившая из ума и пр., поэтому не стоит заострять на этом внимание. Вот и вся история.

Уже позже, когда, будучи взрослым, лет двадцать тому назад, как-то попросил прокомментировать этот эпизод, спросив информацию о той самой бабке Трунихе. Почему она сошла с ума и ездила на ослице? Как оказалось, со слов моей и, ныне здравствующей бабушки Нюры, бабка Труниха это деревенский вариант. Просто их фамилия Трунёвы. Она получила ЧЕТЫРЕ похоронки сразу! Так погибли её ТРОЕ сыновей и муж. Деталей, как погибли и когда, я к сожалению, тогда не установил, а теперь и спросить не у кого. Да и нужно ли? Сам факт этих смертей, теперь по прошествии стольких лет всплыли в моём сознании, полностью расставляет все точки над i. Мне стало отчётливо ясно, что не могла эта бабка Труниха радоваться жизни, а только проклинать ЕЁ, посылая проклятия в адрес соплеменников. Её психическое состояние легко объяснимо, оно просто не могло быть иным. Да, она была сумасшедшая, а как иначе? А, вспомнил я это, когда недавно посмотрел голливудскую кинокартину «Спасти рядового Райна». Там по сюжету мать получает сразу 10 похоронок на своих сыновей, а младшего спасают, так как в законах США есть какой-то пункт, дающий ему право на демобилизацию с театра военных действий. Мне почему- то представляется, что прототип героини американской кинокартины, если она конечно была в реальности, получала положенные ей дивиденды за своих погибших сыновей, была приглашаема на различные мероприятия, посвящённые 2 Мировой Войне. Её имя, наверное, было вписано золотыми буквами, в историческое прошлое США, посвящённое 2 М.В.. Но я не допускаю мысли, что про бабку Труниху кто-то знал за пределами Уральской области, посёлка Бурлин. Хотя судьбы обеих женщин перекликаются в своём горе, и они потеряли на этой войне самое ценное для себя, своих сыновей. У этих историй разный финал. И, я не в праве давать оценку: почему?

----------

Khomitchouk (19.08.2021), nezabudka-8s (19.08.2021)

----------


## Khomitchouk

Замечательный рассказ! :Ok:

----------

Maximillyan (20.08.2021)

----------

